# Hiring In-Between Test and Certification



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Ok, let's say a deparment is hiring for X amount of positions. I signed the list a few months ago, and didn't hear anything for months. Just yesterday, received a letter stating that the process is now going to continue. The new test is saturday, with the results being certified sometime in September. The hiring process for this department, just going by experiences of friends takes approximatley 9 months, putting a possible hire date well beyond September.

Question is, what happens to the person going through the hiring process off the 01' test, when the scores for the 03' test are certified in September. For me common sense would say that this would have no effect on the process and the process would continue. People scoring well on the 03'test would just have to wait out for the next hiring. However, others have told me, that the process must stop, and the department must begin all over again, off the 03' test list. The second method seems really costly and deosn't make much sense, but I'd like to hear it from someone else. Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Pearl, (not your real name)(wink-wink)

If you got a card and a letter, I would say you're being selected off the current list, and will probably NOT have to worry about the list being generated in the fall.

Good Luck/God Bless (from you-know-who) (maybe)


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

Pearl I went throw this same thing off the last test running into this one. Civil Service told me you have to be hired before the new list is certified or the city/town has to start over with the new list. I know it sounds stupid but it makes scence its massachusetts what else would you expect. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news,but hay maybe theres someone on the list your town wants and they will move along faster. in anyway good luck. If you need to talk to someone at civil service ask for someone in the certification unit, they can help you. If you want more details of what happened email and Ill be glad to explain.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Well,I was told that if the chief of police for your city or town request civil service would hold off on it before they certified the list you should have no problem
in any case

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hmmm, still not a clear answer. I guess I'll find out soon though. MPD, wink wink, thanks! :wink:


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

Well you better start to get into shape. Don't expect much to happen if you can't even pass a bench press test.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks T-Cop, I love you too. I wouldn't be too concerned about my physical fitness, but I appreciate your condecending post. Last time I checked, there was no bench press on the PAT test. No hard feelings though :wink: 

Anyways, the question was regarding a civil service procedure, not my personal physical fitness, please stay on topic.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

You tell him Pearl...


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Pearl,
I'm in the same situation right now. What I know from Civil Service is if you are hired before the next list is certified, (processed, PATd, Poked and prodded, given the final offer) you should be all set. As far as the chief requesting that the current list be held up, that does NOTHING :roll:! Boston tried to have the current list suspended. The results were as follows:
1. 60 already processed recruits having to pay $50 to take a test. 

FYI the list will be certified not in September, as with in the past, but in November and that's coming straight from HRD. Hopefully that works to everybodies advantage who's in this situation. Good luck on the test! :wink:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, either way, I took the test today, and feel pretty good about it, so we'll see what happens. Seems kind of crazy to me that departments have to race to beat the clock to hire people off the last test before November. You would think that there is some sort of way around that.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

It would be great if their was a way around it, but, this is Massachusetts and logic is Not part of the equation here. The test was the same as the last one. Their were only a few differences . i.e. the picture, instead of showing a time on the side of the building, it showed the temperature. Good luck to everyone who also took the test.


----------

